# strung or unstrung



## chinquapin (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering who leaves thier bow strung and who unstrings them when done shootin?  Say if you shoot your bow two and three times a week does it matter if you unstring it?  I know it only takes two seconds to unstring it but if you r using it alot does it really matter?   What do y'all think?
Thanks for reading,
Ben


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 11, 2007)

I always unstrung mine, one bad experience with a bamboo/ hickory bow which stayed flexed about 4" after keeping strung for a few weeks ,now it lost about 5 Lbs down from #50 to #45.
It is very hot and humid down here and I think that had something to do with it.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've always left the ones I have been shooting strung and the others unstrung.

I have never had a problem...knock on wood...but I could see where you might want to keep a self bow unstrung.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glenn said:


> I've always left the ones I have been shooting strung and the others unstrung.
> 
> I have never had a problem...knock on wood...but I could see where you might want to keep a self bow unstrung.



I do as Glenn does and agree about the self bow also.

I think one can run greater risks of doing harm to a bow stringing and unstringing it than leaving it strung providing you are shooting it regularly and it is not stored in high temperatures.


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 11, 2007)

right on,
 Al do you think my Savannah would have any problems staying strung if I'm shootin it often?


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2007)

chinquapin said:


> right on,
> Al do you think my Savannah would have any problems staying strung if I'm shootin it often?



No, just let it hang by the string from two points about where your string silencers are located. I like using the screw in squared looking hooks with the rubber coating. If you can find the wall studs in a wall that are the standard 16" apart you can space your hangers at 32" apart which should work fine.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 11, 2007)

I never unstring mine if I am shooting them with any regularity, like even every two or three weeks. As long as they are stored properly, I have always hung mine vertically from a peg, and not exposed to extreme temperature, they should be fine.

A selfbow is a different animal and I probably would unstring it after shooting. Depending on what they are made from and how they are made selfbows are bad about taking a set and losing poundage.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2007)

What is a selfbow? I have been shooting my hoyt gamemaster II everyday, stringing and unstringing it. Would it be o.k. to leave it strung for a few days at a time.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2007)

hogdgz said:


> What is a selfbow? I have been shooting my hoyt gamemaster II everyday, stringing and unstringing it. Would it be o.k. to leave it strung for a few days at a time.



A bow made by hand from a single piece of wood.

You should be fine leaving your bow strung as long as you hang it properly.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2007)

All natural material bows need unstringing each time, but modern glass/carbon laminated bows can stay strung almost indefinitely.  Keep them all away from a hot car or a very hot garage, and you will generally be ok.


----------

